# Texas off road ranch?



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anybody ever been if so how is it? I had never heard of it but saw a sign while going to general Sams. Web page doesn't have much info but they are having a spring break party with three bands.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ive never been, seen pics. Lot of crawlers and jeeps go, big trucks too. Looks like they built a mud race pit.


----------



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

Y'all come out to the Texas mud show march 13,14,15 check it out on fb or online.


----------

